# Removing the nut from inside a springer spring



## mickeyc (Jan 28, 2014)

Is there a magic way to get the nut out of the inside of the spring?  What method has anyone used?  I need to clean this one up.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 28, 2014)

There's some info here: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...the-Springer-Spring&highlight=remove+springer


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 28, 2014)

you might also want to start with which springer you have.


----------



## mickeyc (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks for the referral.  The old post was what I was looking for.  Will give one of those methods a try.

Mike


----------

